# Peterson - Irish Oak



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Petersons Irish Oak

_A rich blend of Cavendish, Zimbabwean Orange, Thailand Burley & Black Perique, matured in Oak Sherry Barrels. Made in Ireland._

Suck at any kind of review so bear with me.

Really enjoying this tin I got from Nooner. Upoun opening it has a sweet raiseny tobacco smell, quite pleasent. Packs easily, though a loose cut, I rub it out a little and gravity feed it bowl. Not too many problems keeping it lit.

taste

Not easy to describe, has what I call a "spiced" tobacco taste. Has a sweet and spicy orange taste to me, good change up from the english blends I have been smoking. burns cool, Has a pungent room note.

Will be getting more of this.

end of sucky review


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Petersons Irish Oak
This stuff really ages well...I have a friend who loves the stuff and has pounds of tins sitting around. He tries to let each tin age a couple of years. I have to admit..it is better as it gets older

-ice


----------



## icemncmth (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Mr C.

Actually I really liked your review..The reason is that you told us what you thought of the tobacco and how it tasted. This is more helpful than you think. If you go to tobacco reviews. com, the problem I have with most of the riviews is they are to "professional" for me. Or just plain over my head!. Your review told us what you thought the tobacco and that helps more than you think...

just my 2cents

-ice


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

Bump for one of my favorite tobaccos(need to cellar more of this stuff, I only have about 3.5 tins - 2 unopened and about 1 1/2 tins in a bail-top jar).

I think the Sweet and Spicy taste Joe noted was mostly from the Perique, but also from the Sweet and Citrus comes from the exotic Virginia's...

The burley adds a bit of a nic kick, but to me what is most charming about this tobacco is the smokey note it give off.

To me, the experience is everything good about a campfire, and I have some great campfire experiences(worked at a Summer Camp in High School, and a few others).

So, anyways, if you enjoy a campfire, and like Va/Per blends, give this'un a try!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

damn that tin went fast. THis is a really good smoke, very complex and cool buring. Thanks again Pat!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Peterson Irish Oak is a great smoke, thanks guys for the reviews of this blend.


----------



## KnightKrusher (Jan 4, 2006)

Will have to give it a try.p p


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Puttin' this on my "to try" list .... thanks for the review.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I didn't really like the Irish Oak too well. It smelled awesome in the can and it smoked well but I didn't really notice anything outstanding. Also, certain tobaccos really wreak havok with my sinuses, normally its cigarette tobacco like Winston or roll your own, but PIO definitely fell into this class. I ended up dumping it in a dish and using it for potpouri shortly after I bought it.


----------



## a.paul (Jan 17, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I didn't really like the Irish Oak too well. It smelled awesome in the can and it smoked well but I didn't really notice anything outstanding. Also, certain tobaccos really wreak havok with my sinuses, normally its cigarette tobacco like Winston or roll your own, but PIO definitely fell into this class. I ended up dumping it in a dish and using it for potpouri shortly after I bought it.


Might be the perique. I get that sometimes from blends with perique.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

a.paul said:


> Might be the perique. I get that sometimes from blends with perique.


Thanks Paul. I'll be sure to watch for that.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

Having a bowl of IO tonight in a Tim West bent poker that was very generously gifted to me by a member of this board. I'm too new at pipe smoking to give a thorough and detailed review, but I know I like it! It's burning very well, has a lot of flavors, and enough strength to be interesting. I'm definitely going to keep this one around to enjoy on a regular basis.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

dug into the tin of PIO I got from bonggoy...I'm looking forward to soome more bowl to confirm my high regard of this blend..
I really liked it, a lot. I am a big fan of strong flavors and PIO has plenty of Perique to it but the best part is how this tobac blends to my taste. Like I said, plenty of Perique but not so much as to be over-spiced. I LOVE C&D's Bayou Night but a little bit can go a looong way. PIO is no where near as spicy. And I am really liking burleys right now, so i find this mix to be a nice change from the VA-Perique's out there. The muskiness of the burley really comes thru for me while the VA holds it all together quite nicely.

Thanks bonggoy - I wouldn't likely have purchased this myself, but now I am intrigued


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice review.

When I use to smoke a pipe, this was in my regular rotation. A great tobacco.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



icemncmth said:


> Petersons Irish Oak
> This stuff really ages well...I have a friend who loves the stuff and has pounds of tins sitting around. He tries to let each tin age a couple of years. I have to admit..it is better as it gets older
> 
> -ice


Good Review and I think that Ice has the right of it - this stuff gets better. Sort of reminds me of sitting outside and enjoying a camp fire.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



joed said:


> Good Review and I think that Ice has the right of it - this stuff gets better. Sort of reminds me of sitting outside and enjoying a camp fire.


well then I had better get prepared, huh?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

This irishman didn't like IRISH OAK too much. I finished my tin in roll-up cigarettes after letting it dry out a lot. It's too much like cigarettes to me. Made a great rollie though.

Don't get me wrong it is a good tobacco, with a good straight baccy taste. But I am trying to quit the ciggies altogether, so enjoying all those 'other' baccy flavors is what does it for me.


----------



## TexasOutlaw (Sep 13, 2007)

Hard to describe for me too. It has a subtle sweetness to it but with enough spicy to satisfy my perique needs (I think it's perique that makes it spicy). But, make no mistake it's an aromatic. And it does age well, have some tins put away.


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

This has been on my to try list for a couple of weeks


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Surprised me with the spiciness that hits around mid bowl. Loved it and have a couple tins sitting in a dark cabinet, Barry White on in the background, hoping for a tobacco miracle.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> Surprised me with the spiciness that hits around mid bowl. Loved it and have a couple tins sitting in a dark cabinet, Barry White on in the background, hoping for a tobacco miracle.


yep, i got that spice in the middle as well. tasted like the zimbabwe leaf it has in it, which you all know how i love those african leaves in my 'baccy.

had to quote this one due to the avatar dogsplayinpoker is sporting now. i love it. fred thompson (with brown hair) smoking a pipe. :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

IHT said:


> yep, i got that spice in the middle as well. tasted like the zimbabwe leaf it has in it, which you all know how i love those african leaves in my 'baccy.
> 
> had to quote this one due to the avatar dogsplayinpoker is sporting now. i love it. fred thompson (with brown hair) smoking a pipe. :tu


without gettin' political; Fred's the man!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Does anyone have any of this that I can sample. Sounds like I'd love it but want to try it before investing in a whole tin. I can swap out anything that I have as a sample trade if you'd like. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> Does anyone have any of this that I can sample. Sounds like I'd love it but want to try it before investing in a whole tin. I can swap out anything that I have as a sample trade if you'd like. PM me if you're interested.


I can send you a little sample with the Jan. TOM sample Scott. :tu


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

ultramag said:


> I can send you a little sample with the Jan. TOM sample Scott. :tu


Ultramag,

You are the man!!! Thanks a ton!!

scott


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I finally got a chance to smoke about three bowls of this stuff that was gifted to me by Ultramag. I think that for me the jury is still out on this one. It didn't really "wow" me at all. Plus, I also got the extreme perique hit around mid-bowl and didn't really care for it. I will probably try this again in the future to give it a second chance but I believe that there are better va/per mixtures out there that will get my money for right now.

Thanks again Ultramag!!


----------

